# Does your Combine have a Web Site ???



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Been trying to get my combine to get a web site for info,race results etc...
Haven`t had much luck,they keep saying it costs to much...bah hum bug !!!
I go on a few combine sites,and enjoy the articules,pictures and results etc that they have listed...Some of the better ones are:
The Central Jersey Combine ...Gulfcoast Homing Club ...Boston Concourse...
Penn-Ohio Combine...Greater Akron Racers......
If your combine has a nice web site,post the handle here for members to go and look around and enjoy......Alamo


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ours doesn't have one anymore, but my club does. I put a page about the combine on it  And I've got the combine results and events mixed in there too. I'd get great for our combine to have a nice site, but that means I'd have one more to take care of.
Ours is hosted on google pages, which is free and easy to use. And with the right javascripts you can get it to look exactly like you want instead of the premade layouts they give you to choose from.
http://tarheelracingpigeonclub.googlepages.com


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

Our combine and our club both have web sites.
http://www.baycitiescombine.com/
http://www.wsjrpc.org/index.html

The combine web site is updated pretty regularly but the club web site is not updated that regularly.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

the combine that I will be joining this year has a website. here it is http://www.395concourse.org/


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Racing Pigeon Mall
If you just want to post race results, I think its free


----------



## kalapati08 (Jan 18, 2008)

Young Bird said:


> Our combine and our club both have web sites.
> http://www.baycitiescombine.com/
> http://www.wsjrpc.org/index.html
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are in San jose area? I am in Fremont.


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

I live in milpitas so I am in between fremont and san jose. 2009 will be my first year racing.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Bluecheckard said:


> the combine that I will be joining this year has a website. here it is http://www.395concourse.org/


 Tell RON, GEORGE SIMON FROM THE PALOMAR CLUB SAID HELLO. GEORGE


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Crazy Pete said:


> Racing Pigeon Mall
> If you just want to post race results, I think its free


Racing Pigeon Mall charges 15.00 per year.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

george simon said:


> Tell RON, GEORGE SIMON FROM THE PALOMAR CLUB SAID HELLO. GEORGE



ok Copy that.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry I thought it was free


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Trying to set a web site up on Google...
Hope the address works,and I can see if I started a Combine web site or not...I`m not that capable on the computer..I taught my self a few years ago..Really had nobody around who knew what to do....Keeping my fingers crossed it works..Alamo
http://sites.google.com/site/irpcpigeonracing/


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Alamo said:


> Trying to set a web site up on Google...
> Hope the address works,and I can see if I started a Combine web site or not...I`m not that capable on the computer..I taught my self a few years ago..Really had nobody around who knew what to do....Keeping my fingers crossed it works..Alamo
> http://sites.google.com/site/irpcpigeonracing/


You can uncross your fingers...........looks like it worked!!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow !! It worked...My computer knowledge is very limited...I don`t know how to get it as good as the TarHeels Racing Pigeon Club<<<Maybe the site administrator from the TRPC can give me some clues what to do...Thanks...Alamo


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

http://lmcpigeon.wetpaint.com This is the website for the combine I fly with. This site is FREE, I know nothing about building a website BUT this site makes it so simple. If you can send a e-mail you can make a website here.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Ours doesn't have one anymore, but my club does. I put a page about the combine on it  And I've got the combine results and events mixed in there too. I'd get great for our combine to have a nice site, but that means I'd have one more to take care of.
> Ours is hosted on google pages, which is free and easy to use. And with the right javascripts you can get it to look exactly like you want instead of the premade layouts they give you to choose from.
> http://tarheelracingpigeonclub.googlepages.com


Becky, I enjoyed looking at your site. You did a terrific job.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Wow !! It worked...My computer knowledge is very limited...I don`t know how to get it as good as the TarHeels Racing Pigeon Club<<<Maybe the site administrator from the TRPC can give me some clues what to do...Thanks...Alamo


I can try to help ya with any questions you have. Yours looks a bit different from mine, but I'd imagine it works basically the same 

And thanks Maggie


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Our club has a page but we do not have a combine. The club is up to about 20 members strong. It is a good efficient club. Most get along and the officers are very flexible and friendly. We had a great young bird series and are looking for a great old bird season with about 20 fliers. A handfull of fliers have imports and many have years of flying experience. 

www.loslobosrpc.com

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

You Cal flyiers have some pretty tough competition. I am jellous of the number of birds you get to fly against. We may hit 500 this year. 

Randy


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Mary,On my web site,it shows my name on the left hand side,and on the bottom of the home page for the attachments and for every time I make a change etc...How do I eliminate that from happening...Like in the left hand side...All I want showing is...Race Results or 2009 Schedule or whatever the topic is for people to click on the words to get what they want to see...Don`t need my name all over the place so to speak...Help Mary from the Tar Heels Club...Alamo


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Been working my tail feathers off !!! Web site is looking pretty good....Took alot of good stuff from other sites to help me out... http://sites.google.com/site/irpcpigeonracing/IRPC ...........Alamo


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Alamo said:


> Been working my tail feathers off !!! Web site is looking pretty good....Took alot of good stuff from other sites to help me out... http://sites.google.com/site/irpcpigeonracing/IRPC ...........Alamo


Wow! You really have been working hard! Great job!

Terry


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

This is the website for the Federation I fly in. It's active only for a few more days because a new site will be up soon after that. Enjoy!

http://heartlandracingpigeon.com/index.htm


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Alamo, the site is lookin' good  Sorry I didn't answer sooner, I didn't notice this thread again until today.
My site was made with the original 'google pages', which will be switched over to the same thing you're using now. So once the new year comes, I'll have a better idea of how to work your kind of site. I still try to help though 
Does yours let you change the background to whatever you want, or are you only limited to a few premade layouts?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kal-El said:


> This is the website for the Federation I fly in. It's active only for a few more days because a new site will be up soon after that. Enjoy!
> 
> http://heartlandracingpigeon.com/index.htm


Nice site! Is the site moving or just the look/content being updated?

Terry


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually, there will be a brand new site altogether. I will post the link of the new site when I get it.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Becky,
You can change the colors etc.. Check out my site now and you can see what I did changing the colors !!!.I emailed you on the only problem I have...LMK if you know how to do what I want....Thanks...Alamo
http://sites.google.com/site/irpcpigeonracing/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I see. Very colorful  I have a feeling this version will be much more cool than the one I'm stuck with for now. It'll just take a little time to get used to


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Becky,If I can do it,you will do it with one eye open,and one hand working !! hahahaha!!
It`s pretty easy I think..The only part I don`t like is if you put any attachments on a page,the time/date/name appears also..I think that is the only thing on the Google web site pages for us to use that`s NOT NEEDED AT ALL !!!!..I see no reason for it...My fellow club members etc want the results,and don`t care what TIME/DATE/ they know my NAME/.etc.......Alamo


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

*Our club's new site*

Here is our site for the Lexington (Ky) Racing Pigeon Club. It's been up for this year's OB season, so there is not a whole lot on there yet.

http://www.lexingtonracingpigeonclub.org/

David


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Alamo said:


> Been working my tail feathers off !!! Web site is looking pretty good....Took alot of good stuff from other sites to help me out... http://sites.google.com/site/irpcpigeonracing/IRPC ...........Alamo


WOW ! 

You have been working your feathers off !!

Very Impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

dstephenson said:


> Here is our site for the Lexington (Ky) Racing Pigeon Club. It's been up for this year's OB season, so there is not a whole lot on there yet.
> 
> http://www.lexingtonracingpigeonclub.org/
> 
> David


David

I think your web site looks very nice AND, I just want to commend whoever it is that made the decision on todays race. I checked the weather and they made the right call IMO. Very good pigeon flyers is all I can say. Keep up the good work. Our liberators need to come take lessons from you guys.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> WOW !
> 
> You have been working your feathers off !!
> 
> Very Impressive. Thanks for sharing.



Web site looks very good! Lots of info there. You must be completely featherless by now........LOL


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> David
> 
> I think your web site looks very nice AND, I just want to commend whoever it is that made the decision on todays race. I checked the weather and they made the right call IMO. Very good pigeon flyers is all I can say. Keep up the good work. Our liberators need to come take lessons from you guys.


Thanks, and I agree about the call on the bad weather. We all seem to be pretty like minded on weather issues thankfully. The weather has been dreadful, forcing the cancellation of three races this season and training has been tough. Most of us believe that none of our birds are ready for next weekend's 500-mile, so we'll likely change it to something much shorter. We're such a small club we can easily come to such agreements!

David


----------

